# Big doe down !!!



## savedjim (Oct 21, 2015)

Killed this doe Sunday after noon with my super RedHawk 44 mag at 28 yards freehanded!! She made it 15 yards from were the xtp 240 hit her through the top of her heart!! It was a great hunt.


----------



## mhayes (Oct 22, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Oct 22, 2015)

Cool. Congrats!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 22, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## mattech (Oct 22, 2015)

Nice, congrats


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Oct 26, 2015)

Nice, congrats.


----------

